# My $750.00 lincoln..lol



## 1977Impala (Mar 22, 2013)

1996 Lincoln town car, Its all explained in the vid..
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxZjmNpY8mM[/ame]


----------



## Chris (Mar 23, 2013)

Thats an awesome score although I feel slightly bad for the old man that got taken for by the shop.


----------



## MarkWood (Mar 23, 2013)

Nice Find!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 23, 2013)

Nice, I like those older Lincolns.


----------



## 1977Impala (Mar 23, 2013)

yea this one gets about 22 mpg around town driving back and forth to work.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Jun 14, 2016)

Lincolns and resale, .......  In the midwest it would be very rusty.  The amount of problems they create can keep the best of mechanics on their toes. Great rust free body.  Most of these land barges are very cheap and for sale often at give away values.  Good luck .


----------

